# core ftp and putty



## mikeinmd81 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi,

I'm trying to transfer a file using Coreftp to a unix account using putty, and 
wondering what should the configuration be?

Both port numbers are different, should they be the same?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Mike,

Yes, ftp and putty have different port numbers. They should never have the same port number.

puTTY is a remote shell login protocol that is more secure than telnet - use it whenever the notion of using telnet enters your mind.

ftp is an altogether different protocol that can be operated from a command line or if a GUI interface is available from that frontend. If you ftp to a remote site, and a username and password are prompted for, enter your full email address, e.g. [email protected] kind of format. Then you can use cd /pub or whereever the login account parameters allow.

I have never heard of Coreftp. Why are you attempting to use Coreftp in combination with puTTY? Coreftp appears to be a Windows oriented program. I would not even think that either an ftp download program such as Coreftp and puTTY could be used in combination.

When contemplating moving files between different OSes via ftp, one can usually consider two options, i.e. whether to push or pull the files. Pushing a file in ftp parlance at the command level means using the "put" command meaning putting the file onto a remote site. Pulling a file in ftp parlance at the command level means using the "get" command meaning to get a file from a remote site.

In order to use ftp to/from another host site over a network, ftp software has to be running on both, usually a client/server combination on both. Sometimes, administrators shutdown services like ftp, so you should first make sure that the remote host is running ftp (on the unix host).

I would say that if you have puTTY on Windows and know the account on unix to login to, then fire up a puTTY shell on your Windows platform, and try logging into the unix platform over the network - I forget the details of how I launched puTTY to do this from my home computer when I had a remote login account on a unix platform, but it can be done.

Then just copy or save the file (I think). puTTY will secure the file during the transaction.

I have to admit, it's been a while since I have used puTTY - so, even I would have to use a cheat sheet to use it, but I have long been a user of ftp, and could easily move the file with a put command (if the ftp access is properly set up between the hosts).

-- Tom


----------



## akolagtech (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you have to set the port to the port where your unix box use for ftp, I think is port 23 am not sure, I have to find out. You can use the same port it has to be different all else it wont work


----------

